
Hong Kong “National Security Law” [pdf] - ipiz0618
https://www.gld.gov.hk/egazette/pdf/20202444e/cs220202444136.pdf
======
ipiz0618
Relevant extract (original text is in Chinese, no full translation available
yet)

[https://hongkongfp.com/2020/06/30/breaking-hong-kong-
securit...](https://hongkongfp.com/2020/06/30/breaking-hong-kong-security-law-
revealed-violators-may-face-life-imprisonment/)

While it's meaningless to discuss the written "law" because it's proven to be
arbitrary, pay attention to article 38:

 __The law is applicable to non-HK nationals outside HK __

This makes the law applicable to everyone on Earth.

